# The BEST country is



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Jun 15, 2021)

Italy

Most successful European football nation. Good mix of med and white so you get that gandy look. Most inventions and discovery's
Dark traid history

Basically a germanic country with a hint of middle east


----------



## gamma (Jun 15, 2021)

Based and italianpilled


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 15, 2021)

Burgerland mogs


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 15, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Italy
> 
> Most successful European football nation. Good mix of med and white so you get that gandy look. Most inventions and discovery's
> Dark traid history
> ...


Turkey will have a comeback and beat Italy


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Jun 15, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> Burgerland mogs


USA is an international collective ethnically Italians mog


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 15, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> USA is an international collective ethnically Italians mog


cope


----------



## ilyess (Jun 15, 2021)

Algeria

Most successful African football nation. Good mix of med,berber and arab so you get that dellisola look. great historical characters were born on its land Dark traid history best traditional foods and clothes very racist and homophobic country #2 most antisemtic country in 2020 award..

Basically a med country with a hint of middle east


----------



## dnrd (Jun 15, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Italy
> 
> Most successful European football nation. Good mix of med and white so you get that gandy look. Most inventions and discovery's
> Dark traid history
> ...


i completely agree, great thread


----------



## Broly (Jun 15, 2021)

cope its north korea


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 15, 2021)

Broly said:


> cope its north korea


cope it's china


----------



## Broly (Jun 15, 2021)

puyi said:


> cope it's china
> View attachment 1180825


----------



## gamma (Jun 15, 2021)

Tbh I think that best countries to live in are nordic countries
Better services


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 15, 2021)

India

Most successful med football nation. Good mix of med and aryan so you get that gandy look. Most inventions and discovery's
Dark traid history

Basically a med country with a hint of nordic


----------



## N1c (Jun 15, 2021)

Who gives a shit about fotball


----------



## wagbox (Jun 15, 2021)

Med is white


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 15, 2021)

shame that everything below rome is africa


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 15, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Turkey will have a comeback and beat Italy


Not with the retarded leadership, as there is now. Anyone syaing something the supreme leader doen't like, gets cltr-alt-dlt by him by accusing that person off being a Gullen fanboy


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 15, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Not with the retarded leadership, as there is now. Anyone syaing something the supreme leader doen't like, gets cltr-alt-dlt by him by accusing that person off being a Gullen fanboy


Man you don't even live in Turkey. The case isn't how you describe it..


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 15, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Not with the retarded leadership, as there is now. Anyone syaing something the supreme leader doen't like, gets cltr-alt-dlt by him by accusing that person off being a Gullen fanboy


And I talked about a sport jfl at you going full political


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jun 15, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Italy
> 
> Most successful European football nation. Good mix of med and white so you get that gandy look. Most inventions and discovery's
> Dark traid history
> ...


Bullshit


----------



## sensen (Jun 15, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Basically a germanic country with a hint of middle east


Damn, I'm deep into history, culture and DNA but tbh.. this sentence just changed the way I look at Italy forever.


----------



## sensen (Jun 15, 2021)

Germany

Hitler, Aryan supersoldiers, Germanic Warbands, Philosophy, Teutonic Knights

Basically a Germanic country with a hint of Slav


----------



## Broly (Jun 15, 2021)

you guys can deny this all you want but NK is by far the best country


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 16, 2021)

JFL

Germany: 
Most successful European football nation (World Cup & Euros)
Most inventions and discovery's
Dark triad history (not proud of everything lol)
Best mentality
Economically successful
Best classical architecture, music and poetry

Brutal mog tbh


----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 16, 2021)

catalonia


----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 16, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Basically a germanic country with a hint of middle east


that's not how it works, historically they have barely nothing germanic nor middle eastern


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 16, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> catalonia


October 2017:

La Liga annonces introduction of VAR
Catalonia declares secession


----------



## uglynihilist (Jun 16, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Italy
> 
> Most successful European football nation. Good mix of med and white so you get that gandy look. Most inventions and discovery's
> Dark traid history
> ...


Pros
Food, climate, history, sea

Cons
Ugly women, GL men, shit economy


----------



## Kilimanjaro (Jun 20, 2021)

Good country for sure, you'll be happy there. I really want to live there for at least a year of my life


----------



## Soalian (Jun 21, 2021)

i don't know what the best is, but it's not France I guess lol


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 21, 2021)

uglynihilist said:


> Pros
> Food, climate, history, sea
> 
> Cons
> Ugly women, GL men, shit economy


valentina nappi is ugly???


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 21, 2021)

israel


----------



## SkaryMullis (Jun 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> valentina nappi is ugly???


Yes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jun 21, 2021)

SkaryMullis said:


> Yes


 i dont think shes a stacylite or anything but she can be hot sometimes


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jun 21, 2021)

japan because they have anime and cute school girls i can groom


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 12, 2021)

gamma said:


> Based and italianpilled


Brutal mog.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

Israel


----------



## lutte (Jul 12, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Best mentality


----------



## lutte (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Israel


better than nordic countries?


----------



## lutte (Jul 12, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> catalonia


Andalusia mogs


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

lutte said:


> better than nordic countries?


Probably due to less terrorism, rapes and better salaries


----------



## Essonerian (Jul 12, 2021)

France and Switzerland mog when it comes to europe 

otherwise 

US > (for now)


----------



## lutte (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Probably due to less terrorism, rapes and better salaries


theres much less terrorism here than in israel


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

lutte said:


> theres much less terrorism here than in israel


Isn’t rape not a form of terrorism? Sweden imported millions of people who like rape


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Isn’t rape not a form of terrorism? Sweden imported millions of people who like rape


Sweeping generalisation but kind of true Ig


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 12, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Sweeping generalisation but kind of true Ig


Not ever migrant is a rapist for sure but it’s a question of proportionality. They’re way more likely to be 








Sweden's migrant rape crisis


European liberals never ask uncomfortable questions about immigration




unherd.com


----------



## lutte (Jul 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Isn’t rape not a form of terrorism? Sweden imported millions of people who like rape


I suppose but it's exaggerated


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jul 12, 2021)

The Swiss-Mediteranean region north of Lombardy mogs brually


----------

